# I think its a collection now



## randerson07 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well Ive amassed enough cameras now to where I think I have a collection. I'm at 16 currently all but 2 are working, and of those 1 is Digital.  2 require film I can not acquire very easily, but the rest work well and get used.

1. Canon 10D
   -Tamron 28-75 f/2.8
   -Canon 70-200 f/4
2. Canon Elan 7e
3. Canon Canonet QL19 
4. Canon AF35m II 
5. Petri Flev V-Not working
   -Petri 55mm f/1.8
6. Petri TTL-Not working
   -Petri 55mm f/1.8
7. Petri FTEE
   -Petri 55mm f/2.0
8. Olympus Trip 35 
9. Sears 600 Instamatic
10. Vivitar DL50
11. Polaroid Onestop Closeup
12. Polaroid Impulse AF
13. Polaroid Auto 100
14. Polaroid Auto 230
15. Minolta 16
16. $2 toy camera
17. Coming soon Mamiya rb67 or similar.
18. Coming at some point an FD mount canon, I've got a lens in FD mount, might as well use it since its not worth anything.

If you click this photo and check the notes you can see samples from the working cameras. I really love the Canonet I just got. Either Ive gotten better at developing or that lens is adding something I was missing to my photos.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 17, 2008)

im jealous of the canonet


----------



## randerson07 (Nov 17, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> im jealous of the canonet



I got the Canonet, the Petri TTL and the Olympus Trip 35 for $5 and a can of Monster Energy Drink from a kid at work whos mom runs a thrift store.

Hes my new favorite employee.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2008)

Excellent...  A good beginning.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 4, 2008)

Lookin' good there! Petriflex is one of my favs.


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ive added two more.

a Minolta Pocket Autopak 460TX

And my new baby a Mamiya RB67


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just added another

A Canon A-1 with a 50 1.8 and a Speedlite 199a. It works nicely with the free Sears 80-200 f/4 macro I have.  Ill get some pics up tonight when I get home.


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Time for some pics
1. The whole kit





2. With 50mm attached




3. With Sears 80-200 f/4 attached




4. And the price tag in 1980


----------



## jlykins (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a pretty kick ass collection.


----------



## Battou (Dec 17, 2008)

I do hope you are going to take that A-1 out to play. Canons FD glass is highly underrated.


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 17, 2008)

Battou said:


> I do hope you are going to take that A-1 out to play. Canons FD glass is highly underrated.



For sure. Ive put a test roll through it, mainly messing with flash, since ive never really used anything but popup flash in the past.

Its a nice little camera.

Here are the few that I uploaded.
Flickr: Search primuskicksyerass' photostream

The one thing I like about it, is that its the smallest SLR I own. Its actually smaller than my Canonet QL19.


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

randerson07 said:


> For sure. Ive put a test roll through it, mainly messing with flash, since ive never really used anything but popup flash in the past.
> 
> Its a nice little camera.
> 
> ...



To be honest with you....I have only ever used a flash on an SLR a couple times and that was only to see if it worked.  It was a no name flash that came with a knock off Canon...Ironically it works rather well on my Chinon. But I digress :lmao:

You may wish to dump that 80-200 in favor of a Canon FD 100-200 though, My Sears 60-300 is a peice of sht and it's glass is perfect condition...it just sucks.


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I only took 3 shots with the Sears lens, and there was clearly not enough light at the time, it was like 6:30am and I was waiting for the sun to come up. It never really did, at f/4 I couldnt get a shutter speed higher than 1/60.

I have a 70-200L for my EOS cameras, as well as a 75-300 IS and I rarely use them. Im looking more towards getting the 85 f/1.2 or one of the macro FD lens.


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah that looks like it's gonna be soft on ya, but try again when you have better light to be sure.

Well, Dunno about the 85mm 1.2 but I have a Canon FD 85mm 1.8, it is an awesome lens. Two of my favorites came through that lens. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/133077-old-times.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/136824-around-bend-reprocessed.html

The FD 85mm 1.2 is an L lens, so expect to pay L price for it.

As far as Macro lenses go, I use a Bellows for most of my FD macro work but I do have a Canon FD 50mm 3.5 Macro, it to is a very nice lens. I see them with some frequency on E-Bay. Works great if I get the urge to do some hand held.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/145670-no-artificial-flavor.html

Stuck on a Bellows it does some neat things too but any who...


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

If you want some samples from the FD 100-200 I suggested just lemme know, I can dig them up rather quiclky as well.


----------



## randerson07 (Dec 27, 2008)

My sister got me a sweet new cam, an Agfa Clipper Special with case and some kind of add on lens.









Ill be re spooling some 120 onto a 620 reel shortly to run some film through it.


----------



## randerson07 (Mar 16, 2009)

This past weekend happened to be my birthday, and my woman purchased a few things for me




A Prism, a 180mm lens, and a Metz 45 CT-1 for my RB67.  It makes this camera reallllly heavy, I love it.  I wish I had a picture of it next to my Canon A-1 or 10D just for anyone who has never actually held one of these to see how massive it really is.

I was also really surprised at just how large the flash is.  When attaching say my canonet QL19 to it, makes the camera look like a toy.


----------



## compur (Mar 16, 2009)

Cool.


----------

